

NYC Startup Co-Living Space - frankdenbow
http://www.indiegogo.com/scls

======
thinkalone
I am thoroughly confused, and I hope there is some more substantive info
behind this. The $10,000 goal is barely a drop in the bucket when it comes to
a building with ~20 3-bedroom-sized apartments (even in "East Williamsburg"),
and if the $50/day price is anywhere close to the final price, you'd be better
off _actually_ living in McKibben and joining one of the better-established
co-working spaces.

It's a fun idea, but honestly the co-working trend is pretty crowded in NYC
(how many spaces can simultaneously attract quality talent and speakers?), and
co-living is already a way of life when moving to NYC, without the dorm-like
arrangement of this space.

~~~
stevesdrop
The $10,000 is not the full cost of the housing. The problem with IndieGoGo is
if you don't meet the goals they take a very large percentage. The hope is to
exceed the goal by a wide margin. The actual amount will come out to be around
$400,000. Most of it will likely be covered by outside financing.

This raise is to directly offset the minimum rent we have to charge to be
sustainable. That number is looking to be around 700 - 1000 depending on size
of the room, much less than the $50 a day guest room rates. Think of that rate
as more of an airbnb deal, but with a lot of extra perks.

Thank you all for your feedback. Hope that clarified some of the confusion.

Regards, Steve

If you have time I would love to talk to you personally about some of your
concerns steve@thisisalifestyle.com

------
mparr4
I wish there was more information for potential residents. What is involved,
what do I owe in return, etc. This could potentially be right up my alley (and
a saving grace), but without more information it's tough to say...

~~~
stevesdrop
Contact me at steve@thisisalifestyle.com I will answer your questions to the
best of my ability

------
Impossible
I've been wanting to move back in NYC for a little while but can't do it with
my current funding. This could be a pretty good opportunity but the resident
form was really basic. I guess they are trying to gauge interest and will send
people who are interested a real application once (and if) they get funded?

~~~
stevesdrop
Correct. The real application will be sent to everyone once we collect a
critical mass of interested applicants.

------
dangrover
I've applied but I bet there are a lot of people who won't get in.

I'm looking to organize something less formal. If any NYC hackers are
interested in sharing a place with a lease beginning this summer, let me know!

Contact me at dan@dangrover.com

------
Aloisius
Next up, a startup reality show!

(I've been watching a lot of MasterChef)

~~~
untog
Don't joke- when I was at Startup Weekend NYC an MTV producer was there
scoping out the concept as a reality show.

I'm pretty sure he found out that it wasn't as interesting and exciting as
he'd imagined, though. Not enough Visual Basic GUIs.

------
Vivtek
Huh. This was my idea two years ago (but not in NYC, in Indiana, where costs
are way, way lower). Maybe it wasn't such a stupid idea after all.

------
rhizome
Mad props to anybody who survives this.

~~~
stevesdrop
Haha. That's a valid concern. We are all about work/life balance in the house.

------
j2d2j2d2
Indiegogo is a ridiculous rip off of Kickstarter. Good grief... even the
design is ripped off.

------
mindotus
Very interesting. Good to see new things happening in NYC. IF anyone is in NYC
area and interested in joining <http://Min.us> , please drop me a line at
john@min.us ^^

------
timjahn
I like the idea, interested to see how it pans out.

